# Potential move to Corfu



## Sam Pearson (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm thinking about moving to Greece, more specifically Corfu but this is open to discussion.

Here's a bit about me. I'm 19 years old, I run my own internet business from home and earn enough to comfortable afford all my bills for myself, girlfriend and our cat and dog as well as having about £1000/month spare. So I'm sure I can afford to move.

I was just wondering if anyone has done the move and could offer any advice? Realistically, I'm thinking of moving next summer, giving me plenty of time to plan.

My biggest concern is moving the pets, if anyone has done this, it'd be great to hear your story.

Also, will my business be fine to stay as a UK business? Who do I pay income tax to, UK or Greece?

Thanks in advance!


----------

